# Model Motoring Good News



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Thier site is reworking the T-jet chassis and trying to renew thier contract with GM to sell thier GM bodies. GOOD LUCK and looking forward to it. Pocket money is going to have to stretch further!:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

:woohoo: This is good news. I hope GM works with them and gives them a good deal. 

Maybe the recent talk of reproducing a solid rivit T-Jet chassis help Model Motoring to move on retooling the Thunder Plus.

This is a well needed shot in the arm for the hobby. I'd like to see the return of the days at the slot shows where you would see numerous tables with new Model Motoring cars.

Randy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This would be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MM 55 Chevys are my favorite MM body! :hat: How Kewl would a MM Nomad be done up the right way like their 55? Just saying and hoping.

Bob...oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can they do a Dodge Charger?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Boy Howdy... I'll second this sentiment ! !*



A/FX Nut said:


> :woohoo: This is good news. This is a well needed shot in the arm for the hobby. I'd like to see the return of the days at the slot shows where you would see numerous tables with new Model Motoring cars.


...Not to mention on pegboards at brick and mortar hobby stores. :hat: I hope this new effort goes well for them. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That will be up to the big cheese, Rich. I wish Harrison well on this leg of the venture, and would love to see him back in the saddle again. Hopefully, GM (what's left of it) will be a bit smarter this time around!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YIPPIE !!!!!!!!!!

That is good news. I wish Harrison all the best in this endeavor.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

GM's Pontiac could be re-born, at least in the HO world...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Where is this information coming from? I see nothing on their site to indicate anything has changed.
hojoe


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

When they get the wheelbase right I will buy a bunch. They don't have to be as fast as current TJETs just look right with the bodies mounted, in fact I would not mind a slower TJET

Roger Corrie


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sell kids slot cars of your model line.. Kids grow up recall a childhood of beating his best friends ford/toyota/honda/dodge slot car.. kid, now a adult is already fond of GM products...guess were he will look for his first new car? wish the Big guy company thought the way I did and let Harrison and all do things on the cheap when it comes to licensing..

Praying for more good news...

Coach!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Outstanding news!*

I also am hoping for the best!
And if the General will not co-operate on licensing for a fair share, the heck with them... 
Call the cars part of the Classic American series and sell them anyway...:devil:
And the General and go pound sand.
But that is just me... :lol:

But back to the thread, best of luck to MM on their return.

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*here ya go.....*



hojoe said:


> Where is this information coming from? I see nothing on their site to indicate anything has changed.
> hojoe



http://www.modelmho.com/news.htm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Fingers are crossed. Good luck Harrison! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sweeeeeet! i was thinking it was sad they were out of the picture...

wonder if the fact that the supply of NOS chassis is finally drying up helped precipitate this. i got your demand right here...

looking forward to the GN...

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey! Don't we (the American people) own General Motors?

I say WE THE PEOPLE, the owners, give Harrison a free license to go and reproduce whatever he wants. If the lawyers have a problem with that, they can find another job. 

While we're at it, give him a free license for Chrysler as well.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*More options, Competition is good.*



Grandcheapskate said:


> While we're at it, give him a free license for Chrysler as well.
> Thanks...Joe


I second that!!!!

I have recently rediscovered Tjets by finding some that actually run.
I would like nothing better than to see a few of these in realistic, narrow wheel and tire, Tjet form.

75 Gran Torino
75 Mercury Montego
74 Charger
71 4 door Ford LTD (street and cop versions)
82 4 door Dodge Diplomat (street and cop version)
70 4 door Plymouth Valiant (in red please)
77 Monte Carlo
71 Monte Carlo
73 Chevelle
75 Laguna S3
77 Ford Tbird
77 Oldmobile Cutlass 442
85 Monte Carlo SS AeroCoupe
85 Pontiac Gran Prix 2+2
85 Tbird
92 Lumina

Wait a minute, you can scratch that last one.

Rich
More power to ya Harrison.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeez Rich!! that list reads like a hollywood movie set purchase order!!! :lol:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hopefully, GM (what's left of it) will be a bit smarter this time around!


Well Joe, they would almost have to be. Just remember who is pulling the strings - the white house appoints the CEO and the B.o.D. The czars and beaurocrats in the guv'mint pull the strings, and I hope they'll allow anything they can to endear GM to the masses. 

This is tremendous news all around, and I sure wish HW smooth sailing! New tjets as described in that news release are a stimulus plan that I can live with! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*"Arm's"*

The MMT+ would never have been the fiasco it was if only for the" Smoked" Armatures issue. But Just for a better grade of solder & better commutator design.


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A great list there Rich! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can they do a Dodge Charger?


i thought you only raced tycos??? LOL! I dont race tjets. MM is like tjets..

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*slow or fast...I dig them both....MMmmmmmmmmm!!!*



WesJY said:


> i thought you only raced tycos??? LOL! I dont race tjets. MM is like tjets..
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Screw on bodies, pancake armatures, slower & slide out rear ends. Hey everyone knows that all the Hot Chicks dig the T-Jet racers. 

Who knows maybe some day a faster inline armature chassis will be developed for the T-Jet style body? Justhope it happens before I die.

Bob...I just picked up 18 Tycos from the HotWheel site...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bobhch said:


> Who knows maybe some day a faster inline armature chassis will be developed for the T-Jet style body? Justhope it happens before I die.


hey, have you ever seen a Type 2 XLerator? you have to mod the chassis to accept a guide pin and normal front axle, and replace the rear axle with a standard Tjet or AFX unit, but I think it's essentially a first-gen G-Plus with screwpost mounts for a Tjet body. (I have never seen one in person, just going from what I've read and seen on the intarwebs... someone feel free to correct me...)

--rick


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I am glad to see this. 

Harrison's reborn Model Motoring is what sucked me back into the HO slot car hobby.

To be truly successful, the parts from this new chassis should be swappable between the T-plus and the original T-jet chassis. Most people do not want "new and improved", they want "Just like the original" (but with better quality control).

Phred


----------

